# Can't bring up Google.



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a Dell inspiron with Windows 8.1.

I can't bring up google. I get a message that reads,

Windows could not connect to the Group Policy Client service. This problem prevents standard users from sinning on.

As an administrative user, you can review the system event log for details about why the service didn't respond.

I'm on with Mozilla but all my passwords are saved on Google.

How l can I fix this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First off you have posted in the Windows XP forum, but you are running Windows 8.1. I will have a nice Mod move you to that section of the forum. 
Second, Mozilla Firefox is a Browser, When you say _You can't bring up Google_, do you mean Google _Chrome_ the browser? Or do you mean _Google_ the search engine web site? 
Now Try This: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...he-group/356ce233-7ee2-40ff-bee3-645ba4070662


----------



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

I can't get on to Google Chrome.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is this a work computer? Group Policy is usually set by the IT dept of an office to stop workers from using certain programs or other policies. 
If not, Uninstall Google Chrome and restart the computer and Reinstall it.


----------



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

If I uninstall will all of my favorites disappear?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Back up (export) your bookmarks first:https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/96816?hl=en


----------



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

I took it out and put it back in and it won't come up. I'm not getting the error message though.


----------



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

It let me go to my account one time. When I tried to go a second time it ask me to sign in. It asks me to reenter my password. When I do it takes me to a page for account recovery options. It has my phone number and alternate email account. I press save and it takes me back to the same page.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

it should have sent a text message to verify your account.


----------



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

The error message is back and I can't get on to Google Chrome


----------

